# Non-EU Spouse Residency



## nobbish (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone have experience with how long this process takes in general? Or more specifically in the Algarve (Lagos) area?


----------



## AlasdairS (May 4, 2017)

I am currently in the same position. I am a Scottish expat living with my American partner. We arranged for her appointment to register as living here but it is not until November, this is in Lisbon. Until then we can stay here but her rights re travelling and such are unclear.


----------



## Eyeman (May 20, 2017)

Hi AlasdairS, My situation is similar, I have a EU passport and my wife has a US passport. Going by your experience it may take a long time before my wife would get here Residence Certificate. Can I ask you if any reason for the the delay was given?


----------

